# MV Sea-Jay (HLD 6421) RMAS Tender



## Hector Read

Is currently in an advanced state of decrepitude at Hoo Marina in Kent.
I don't know how many wooden hulled RMAS tenders like this one still exist.
_Anecdotal_ evidence from a local said that this was a favourite of Winston Churchill who used it as a "taxi" between the Houses of Parliament & the Admiralty at Greenwich - this is not verified!
Beautiful boat in her heyday.
For sale I believe.

http://www.rfanostalgia.org/gallery3/index.php/RMAS/Tenders/HLD6421


----------

